# One step light correction glaze/cleanser (for enhancement details)



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok i'm finding 90% of the details that i'm asked to do atm are enhancement type details, i've got a range of polishes but i find the longer working times with them doesn't fit in with the tighter timescales expected with this type of detail

i've tried a few glazes already (Clearkote VMHG & RMG/PMG, PB Blackhole, GC EZ Creme, Lusso Oro) and they all do a good job as a glaze but don't offer enough cut

Ideally i'm looking for something with a relatively short working time (will be by rotary) that offers a decent bit of cut to remove light swirls with filling capabilities not being a priority at all 


Glazes/Cleansers that i'm considering (and haven't yet tried) are:

Prima Amigo
Lime Prime (never been tempted and wasn't that impressed last time i seen it used but i thought i'd add it in)
Autofinesse Rejuvenate
Raceglaze Signature series pre wax cut & cleanse/pro
Victoria Wax Deep Cleanse
Werkstat Prime Strong (was very impressed with Prime by hand but not sure on it's light correction capabilities)

Anyone suggestions or experience with the above and what might fit best into what i'm looking for (working time in relation to light correction being key)?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

CG Glossworkz Glaze is worth a shout with great filing ability :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Werkstat doesn't have any cut so won't correct at all. 

Rejuvenate is very impressive.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use Clearkote or Lime Prime...

Surprised at the LP comment to be honest, what was it that you didn't like the look of?!?! 

:thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

david g said:


> CG Glossworkz Glaze is worth a shout with great filing ability :thumb:


cheers David but as far as i'm aware Glossworkz doesn't have much if any cut ? i've got a few glazes already that i'm happy with regarding filling capabilities it's more cut that i'm after (with a short working time)


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> Werkstat doesn't have any cut so won't correct at all.
> 
> Rejuvenate is very impressive.


thought that might be the case John cheers, yeh Rejuvenate is top of my list at the moment :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> I use Clearkote or Lime Prime...
> 
> Surprised at the LP comment to be honest, what was it that you didn't like the look of?!?!
> 
> :thumb:


i've seen it used a couple of times and i wasn't impressed with the finish tbh, was ok but nothing worth writing home about, might be a bit harsh on it as i've never used it myself yet but just from what i've seen

you got any experience of the rest ?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

calum001 said:


> cheers David but as far as i'm aware Glossworkz doesn't have much if any cut ? i've got a few glazes already that i'm happy with regarding filling capabilities it's more cut that i'm after (with a short working time)


Miss read your post


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

amigo sounds impressive with the stats.. shiny towers say it levels sanding marks upto 1500 or something.. think that means its tons of fillers.

was the lime prime when I tried it on mine when we done the m3? i wasn't happy with the lightening effect of the glazing oils on dark cars..

what about using a constant cut polish? then for light swirls its quicker as theres no waiting for compounds to break down.. 205 for light swirls will be as quick to work as limeprime ect if your looking to correct the swirls.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

calum001 said:


> i've seen it used a couple of times and i wasn't impressed with the finish tbh, was ok but nothing worth writing home about, might be a bit harsh on it as i've never used it myself yet but just from what i've seen
> 
> you got any experience of the rest ?


Well, it can't be all things to all people I guess, and nothing wrong with your opinion!

Nope, I can't say anything about the rest, I haven't felt the need to try any of the others tbh.....sorry!

:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

raceglaze got a cutting action in it,limeprime also but not as much,amigo will smooth the paint and fill the light scrates.
the only one that i could think that really cuts is raceglazes cutting glazes.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like you are asking too much from a glaze. 
Amigo is great stuff, but i don't think it will do what you want it to.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> amigo sounds impressive with the stats.. shiny towers say it levels sanding marks upto 1500 or something.. think that means its tons of fillers.
> 
> was the lime prime when I tried it on mine when we done the m3? i wasn't happy with the lightening effect of the glazing oils on dark cars..
> 
> what about using a constant cut polish? then for light swirls its quicker as theres no waiting for compounds to break down.. 205 for light swirls will be as quick to work as limeprime ect if your looking to correct the swirls.


yeh think i can count out prima amigo and werkstat prime as they are either filler heavy or just a cleanser

yeh wasn't impressed with it at all on yours, both PMG and Blackhole looked better on the m3 and as you said i've kind of been put off with the lightening effect it had on dark colours even if it has the bit of cut i'm looking for, don;t want to end up having 2 products for different colours

not a bad shout with a constant cut polish like 205, never thought of that, might have to try some and see how i get on :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Well, it can't be all things to all people I guess, and nothing wrong with your opinion!
> 
> Nope, I can't say anything about the rest, I haven't felt the need to try any of the others tbh.....sorry!
> 
> :thumb:


yeh exactly that mate, what works well for some may not work well for others, the joys/headache of having so much choice in this game aswell :lol:



ronwash said:


> raceglaze got a cutting action in it,limeprime also but not as much,amigo will smooth the paint and fill the light scrates.
> the only one that i could think that really cuts is raceglazes cutting glazes.


reckon i'm swaying towards AF Rejuvenate the now as i've not heard/read as much about the raceglaze glazes but will have a look the now


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Sounds like you are asking too much from a glaze.
> Amigo is great stuff, but i don't think it will do what you want it to.


i don't think a bit of cut for light correction and shortish working time is that unreasonable to ask for :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Not classified as a glaze but as an AIO polish I think Autoglym's New Formula Radiant Wax Polish is worth considering. Autoglym says it is more abrasive than before, dusts less and fills great. I only used it by hand so can't comment on how it corrects but can say it works very well even by hand. The durability is likely to match even pure waxes so really a single step product.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Out of any rejuvenate fits the bill perfectly. I find it a little better than LP and leaves much less in the way of oils behind (in my extensive findings with LP) 

I found Rejuvenate gave a better base for further products than LP did, I always feared the oily nature not bonding well, I had a bad experience with Glasur over LP aswell.

Rejuvenate is what you're looking for. If i'm doing enhancements I need to know like rejuve and Lp that it contains some mild abrasives.

Prima amigo is definitely the best glaze i've tried, as you and Craig know it's on another level of slickness compared with others and it works so well with my colour. I used it once on my car since that detail and a few other times on darker cars to brilliant results.

Yellow 3M pad was always my favourite, think I prefer the hex spot pads though, little ore robust.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

menz Ip or lime prime would be my preferred 'one hit wonders.' 

not tried it myself, but i think wolf's have a 1 stage polish?

that said, something like M205 offers loads of cut and finishes down well.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Based upon the original posters desire to purchase 'A Glaze with Some Cut', I can say that Dodo-Juice Lime Prime, Auto-Finesse Rejuvinate, and Meguiar's Mirror Glaze #80 Professional Speed Glaze all fill that niche. These are products that will in one step correct, enhance the finish with a glazing oil, and require a separate wax-based LSP.

Of the three, I have only tried Dodo-Juice Lime Prime, and have been very impressed with it's abilities! Providing you work it well, it will finish down very nicely (Not quite as nice as a dedicated finishing polish, but too close for most people to tell.), and offers a truly surprising amount of cut. I did an enhancement detail on a refinished vehicle (PPG Global, so moderate hardness.) with fairly heavy swirling, and easily achieved 50% correction/hiding with a microfiber pad by hand! It cleaned up the paint really well, and the finish left behind by the glazing oils was superb. I can honestly say that it's not a million miles away from the finish left behind by a one-stage polish with a separate glaze.

In my experience, the glazing oils in the product brighten and enhance the natural colour of the paint, rather then darken it like some products. This 'Brightening' effect is easy for your clientele to recognize, and one that - in my experience - they associate with a 'New Car' (The look most are seeking with an enhancement detail.). You may personally prefer a deeper, pooling effect on the darker colours you've tested it on, but I can assure you that on lighter paints you will not notice the difference. If I may be so bold as to tender my advice, none of your customers who ask for 'An Enhancement Detail' will be picky enough to really care about the subtle nuances in finish that only hardcore detailers claim to see anyway. The main goal is to find a product that does the job, is easy to work with, and allows you to perform your duties as efficiently as possible. Dodo-Juice Lime Prime in my eyes does this admirably.

Now, having stating that, I do prefer to talk my clients into a one-stage polish followed by a separate cleanser/glaze, as I find that a little bit more can be achieved this way. It allows me to better fine tune the 'Look' of the vehicle, as the polish and glaze can be more easily paired to match different paint colours. For the One-Stage polish route, I can say that Meguiar's Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra-Finish Polish (Sometimes even Megs #105 on harder paint finishes that require more correction.), and Optimum Polymer Technologies Polish II are my current favorites. They offer quite a bit of correction, and finish down beautifully with the right pad combination. This service also doesn't take _that_ much more time than the 'enhancement' detail with a glaze/wax, but nets the kind of results that draws the bigger tips, and can usually satisfy even the more demanding clients.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Personally, I enhance (rejuvenate, polish ect...), then glaze, then protect.

Some like LP can do both but I prefer to use products in their dedicated roles.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Menz 106FA is handy for a one-stepper on most paint IMO via polishing pad.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great shout Simon. I love it these days after testing the new bottles Craig had. Much better than the 203's I had.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Kokopelli said:


> Not classified as a glaze but as an AIO polish I think Autoglym's New Formula Radiant Wax Polish is worth considering. Autoglym says it is more abrasive than before, dusts less and fills great. I only used it by hand so can't comment on how it corrects but can say it works very well even by hand. The durability is likely to match even pure waxes so really a single step product.


cheers mate will keep it in mind but usually prefer to be a bit sceptical about AIO products as i feel you can get better results from dedicated products (and not much more time)



gally said:


> Out of any rejuvenate fits the bill perfectly. I find it a little better than LP and leaves much less in the way of oils behind (in my extensive findings with LP)
> 
> I found Rejuvenate gave a better base for further products than LP did, I always feared the oily nature not bonding well, I had a bad experience with Glasur over LP aswell.
> 
> ...


thats music to my ears mate  yeh i reckon i'm going to order rejuvenate and might even slip prima amigo on the order (i'm a sucker for a glaze ha)

so you reckon yellow 3M pad works best with rejuvenate then or was that for amigo (or both) :thumb:



amiller said:


> menz Ip or lime prime would be my preferred 'one hit wonders.'
> 
> not tried it myself, but i think wolf's have a 1 stage polish?
> 
> that said, something like M205 offers loads of cut and finishes down well.


:thumb:



Steampunk said:


> Based upon the original posters desire to purchase 'A Glaze with Some Cut', I can say that Dodo-Juice Lime Prime, Auto-Finesse Rejuvinate, and Meguiar's Mirror Glaze #80 Professional Speed Glaze all fill that niche. These are products that will in one step correct, enhance the finish with a glazing oil, and require a separate wax-based LSP.
> 
> Of the three, I have only tried Dodo-Juice Lime Prime, and have been very impressed with it's abilities! Providing you work it well, it will finish down very nicely (Not quite as nice as a dedicated finishing polish, but too close for most people to tell.), and offers a truly surprising amount of cut. I did an enhancement detail on a refinished vehicle (PPG Global, so moderate hardness.) with fairly heavy swirling, and easily achieved 50% correction/hiding with a microfiber pad by hand! It cleaned up the paint really well, and the finish left behind by the glazing oils was superb. I can honestly say that it's not a million miles away from the finish left behind by a one-stage polish with a separate glaze.
> 
> ...


thanks for the in depth reply mate :thumb:

i'll always be finishing it off with a wax of some sort

yeh i think your spot on with your comment about the customers perception of the work done, it's far too easy to get caught up on the finer details as you always want to do the best job possible but in the end of the day we need to do just what we're being paid/asked to do (and sometimes that wee bit more)

i've struggled to stop myself and get carried away doing extras but it's ending up costing me more out of my pocket and taking a lot more of my time (granted the customer is happy but theres got to be a line before i'm skint and knackered :lol

i'll definitely consider #205 and #105 and try and get some to try out, got far too many polishes the now so need to whittle them down a bit :thumb:



gally said:


> Personally, I enhance (rejuvenate, polish ect...), then glaze, then protect.
> 
> Some like LP can do both but I prefer to use products in their dedicated roles.


yeh i'm the same, products that try and multi-task too much usually end up doing most things 'well' but can never really be amazing at any one thing



SimonBash said:


> Menz 106FA is handy for a one-stepper on most paint IMO via polishing pad.


106FA is my go to at the moment but i'm still finding doing a full car with it to be slightly time consuming (when on a tight timescale anyway) and plus i'm still getting used to my rotary so i reckon a glaze will help speed things up a bit for the time being


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I also use Autobrite's Cherry Glaze for quick jobs. It's safe on trim and glass, glazes well and corrects if used by a rotary. A very easy product to use.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i use

scholl a15 gives a good level of cut with a shcoll orange

and autobrite cherry glaze,really good for a lighter cut and shine type job


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

cheers i'll have a look AB Cherry Glaze, not one i've considered tbh


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

calum001 said:


> thanks for the in depth reply mate :thumb:
> 
> i'll always be finishing it off with a wax of some sort
> 
> ...


I'm glad I was able to be of assistance! Detailing for a profit is a difficult thing to do, and I feel your pain, as I'm struggling as well. The key to staying in the black financially is to keep your overhead as low as humanly possible, but this is very difficult since no two cars (Or likewise, two customers!) have the same needs. It also doesn't help that not all products will work for you as well as the manufacturer, or dare I say it, even some of the people who use the products claim that they will!

I love it when I can get a customer who cares about their car as much as I do, and understands the amount of time, money, and skill that goes into making it look its best. Those are the opportunities when you can do the full 5-stage paintwork correction, apply high-end LSP's with your bare hands, break out the 15-quid microfiber towels, and go balls out with the little details that even you can't see until you stand back and look at them all together. Most of your customers, however, don't care about their car like that, and it's no fun trying to do a concours-level detail for them because they simply don't appreciate it. That's why professional detailers have different packages that they offer to perspective clients! Do the 3-5 hour enhancement detail (I call it a valet.) for the unwashed masses, make the biggest improvement you can with the fewest number of steps, and be done. Save the proper 'detailing' for the people who make you feel good about what you do.

By the way, I think you'll really like the Megs #105/205 Combo. I've gone through loads of polishes, and I can say that these, Optimum's, and Dodo-Juice's line of abrasives are the ones I keep coming back to. I could probably drop the Optimum if they didn't work so well in humid weather, and smelled so nice (Slight carnauba-banana scent.), but the Megs/Dodo are my real go-to polishes.

Steampunk


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Steampunk said:


> I'm glad I was able to be of assistance! Detailing for a profit is a difficult thing to do, and I feel your pain, as I'm struggling as well. The key to staying in the black financially is to keep your overhead as low as humanly possible, but this is very difficult since no two cars (Or likewise, two customers!) have the same needs. It also doesn't help that not all products will work for you as well as the manufacturer, or dare I say it, even some of the people who use the products claim that they will!
> 
> I love it when I can get a customer who cares about their car as much as I do, and understands the amount of time, money, and skill that goes into making it look its best. Those are the opportunities when you can do the full 5-stage paintwork correction, apply high-end LSP's with your bare hands, break out the 15-quid microfiber towels, and go balls out with the little details that even you can't see until you stand back and look at them all together. Most of your customers, however, don't care about their car like that, and it's no fun trying to do a concours-level detail for them because they simply don't appreciate it. That's why professional detailers have different packages that they offer to perspective clients! Do the 3-5 hour enhancement detail (I call it a valet.) for the unwashed masses, make the biggest improvement you can with the fewest number of steps, and be done. Save the proper 'detailing' for the people who make you feel good about what you do.
> 
> ...


couldn't have put it better if i tried bud :thumb: sounds like you were getting a wee bit of frustration out there aswell :lol:

yeh i'll definitely give them a go, going to order rejuvenate the now and see how i get on with that and will see if i can pick up a small amount of 105/205 in the next while to try

i've currently got/tried various Menzerna/Wolf's/Britemax polishes aswell as Gtechniq P1 and keep on going back to Menzerna currently but Megs sounds like it could have its place aswell


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> I also use Autobrite's Cherry Glaze for quick jobs. It's safe on trim and glass, glazes well and corrects if used by a rotary. A very easy product to use.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## gizzmobell (Aug 3, 2010)

Optimum Poli-Seal™ is the most remarkable, all-in-one product ever produced! This zero dusting, buttery-smooth formula is the ultimate, one-step product. It creates gloss and long term protection that is second to none. Optimum Poli-Seal™ contains micro abrasives that eliminate (not hide) minor surface imperfections. It provides swirl mark removal, the final polish and a durable wax/sealant…all in one step! Poli-Seal™ creates a perfect shine on all types of paint, fiberglass, gel coat and smooth molded plastic. A single application provides "optimum" protection for your vehicle that lasts for months!


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Scholl concepts A15 AIO would be my go to with an orange pad unless your working VAG paint then it's worth stepping up to S17+

It's the only way for speedy correction imo


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Imho Autobrite Cherry Glaze best AIO , Soo easy to use , zero dust no chalky residue and gives fantastic finish 

Dave KG test :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=167593


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

3M yellow with rejuvenate mate and Blue for glazing.

Like I said I prefer the more robust hex spot pads, the 3M ones weren't great.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Britemax blackmax seems very good to me. done a whole jaguar XF is 5 hours and came out great, gave some level of correction aswell


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Would it not be easier to use a finishing polish and remove the light swirls?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

ginge7289 said:


> Would it not be easier to use a finishing polish and remove the light swirls?


Sometimes it can take longer that way mate.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

lukeneale said:


> Britemax blackmax seems very good to me. done a whole jaguar XF is 5 hours and came out great, gave some level of correction aswell


I am another fan of BlackMax, and I don't think it is widespread enough to get rave reviews, maybe I should post up in the review section....

I have had great results from LP with 3M Yellow pad/rotary previously; about 95% correction (perceived) on a lightly swirled S type, although I know it fills a bit too but it can be worked for ages and doesn't dust.
Received a bottle of AF Rejuvenate today so will hopefully try it before long - it gets good airtime on here which I appreciate will always happen with the latest "darling" product, but the signs are good.
S17+ is a good contender too for sheer speed and ability, although I am always really slow even when I try to do a "quick" job so what do I know?! :lol:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Imho Autobrite Cherry Glaze best AIO , Soo easy to use , zero dust no chalky residue and gives fantastic finish
> 
> Dave KG test :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=167593


cheers mate will have a look at the test when i get a sec :thumb:



gally said:


> 3M yellow with rejuvenate mate and Blue for glazing.
> 
> Like I said I prefer the more robust hex spot pads, the 3M ones weren't great.


don't say that i sold all my hex pads when i got the rotary :lol:



ginge7289 said:


> Would it not be easier to use a finishing polish and remove the light swirls?


as Gally mentioned mate the whole point in this is to quicken up the process, using a dedicated polish takes more time as you have to allow time work the polish properly

not looking for anything crazy correction wise, just light swirls so going to try out some glazes with a bit of cut and see how i get on



alxg said:


> I am another fan of BlackMax, and I don't think it is widespread enough to get rave reviews, maybe I should post up in the review section....
> 
> I have had great results from LP with 3M Yellow pad/rotary previously; about 95% correction (perceived) on a lightly swirled S type, although I know it fills a bit too but it can be worked for ages and doesn't dust.
> Received a bottle of AF Rejuvenate today so will hopefully try it before long - it gets good airtime on here which I appreciate will always happen with the latest "darling" product, but the signs are good.
> S17+ is a good contender too for sheer speed and ability, although I am always really slow even when I try to do a "quick" job so what do I know?! :lol:


yeh that is the one thing i'm a bit sceptical with AF Rejuvenate, i don't usually like following the bandwagon on forums as any new products that fall into favour with one or 2 can get hyped far too much and put on a pedestool and it snowballs to the extent of people that have never used it recommending it just because they have seen someone else post about it

i'll prob end up ordering a few different products, seeing how i get on and decide then


----------

